# Mossberg Rifle Restoration with Pics



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just finished restoring a Mossberg model 152 .22 rimfire. It's a semi-auto with a folding front stock like today's "bad" guns.

I have found that by carefully following the instructions for cold blue, the results can be quite stunning. The finish on the wood is Helmsman polyurethane sprayed.

This is my fourth Mossberg .22 project and I really appreciate the quality of these vintage firearms. This one was made from 1948 to 1957. Some had a black forend piece, but this one is natural black walnut, as is the rest of the wood.

They are fantastic shooters, too. I had to put a scope on this one, because the rear peep sight is missing and I didn't want to mortgage the house to get one. The Bushnell is a .22 scope which is parallax free at 60 yards.

Tomorrow I'll shoot it to get it dialed in again. I love this stuff!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You did a sweet job on it glenway. That front foldin stock makes a great mono-pod for the bench or prone shooting. I'll be anxious to see how she shoots, as they were normally pretty good shooters as i recall.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, beautiful! Super impressed with how it turned out Glenway!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful job Glenway !! Is the front of the stock used for a grip or benchrest like don said? I've never seen one before.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure that you could use it either way.


----------

